# Bush Hog Tips



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Ford Tractor People,
I am new to the Tractor Site.
I just got my 8N and it is equipped with a Bush Hog. My question is, is there a correct way to set-up the brush hog for mowing?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Otto! My only advice is that if you are mowing very uneven ground, is to replace the top link with a piece of chain the same legth so that you don't bend the arms or the mower deck. It just allows the mower deck to flex a bit easier. Got any pictures of the outfit?


----------



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a photo of the Bush Hog


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nothing coming through!


----------



## jackietreehorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Make sure you get a PTO clutch, if you don't already have one... don't want to end up in a ditch/fence/building or worse... well worth the $40-$50 or so.


----------



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

Could you explain what a PTO clutch is and how it works. I now have to push my clutch in to engage my PTO but it also works my hydraulics also.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The clutch is in the driveline to the implement. This video explains it best. PTO Clutch on a Tractor: How It Works: How to Drive & Operate a Tractor | eHow.com


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

When you get your over run clutch be sure to keep it greased


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

TB the chain is a great idea


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> TB the chain is a great idea


Saw someone go into a low spot and....."tweak" bent the arms on the mower.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, you see it alot on used equipment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Chain's cheap too! Heck of a saftey net. Surprised they don't just include a length of chain rather than the ridgid top link. Sure would be cheaper in more ways than one!!


----------



## jackietreehorn (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks TB, I agree, good idea on replacing the top link with a chain...


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Would the chain work on my wife, to keep her from bending stuff? She's Hungerin and shaves her face. Just kidding


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Would the chain work on my wife, to keep her from bending stuff? She's Hungerin and shaves her face. Just kidding


Uhhhh.....Probably not, but you gotta give her a big hug just the same!


----------

